# immer wieder Dienstags......und immer öfter Sonntags



## Destino (14. November 2014)

Enduro Ride  der Hochwälder Ballermänner
Dienstags 19.00 Uhr ( auch im Winter)
Treffpunkt WSK
2-3 Stunden Trails ballern......................


----------



## Dämon__ (14. November 2014)

Wo ist den WSK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (16. November 2014)

im Wein-und Sekt Keller.


----------



## Jutan (16. November 2014)

Wäre interessant bin aus der nähe, wo trefft ihr euch denn in wsk? 
Aber 19 uhr bisschen spät/ bzw bisschen dunkel oder ?
Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade mit ultra leuchten ausgestattet ;D


----------



## Destino (17. November 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> im Wein-und Sekt Keller.


der war gut


----------



## Destino (17. November 2014)

also, für alle Nicht Hochwälder, WSK ist Weiskirchen.......


----------



## Destino (17. November 2014)

Jutan schrieb:


> Wäre interessant bin aus der nähe, wo trefft ihr euch denn in wsk?
> Aber 19 uhr bisschen spät/ bzw bisschen dunkel oder ?
> Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade mit ultra leuchten ausgestattet ;D



Dienstags der Termin steht, können aber gerne Sonntags morgen oder so biken gehen. Bei Interesse PM an mich.
Ride on Chris


----------



## bikextrem1964 (18. November 2014)

Destino, wer steckt dahinter, Yannick oder doch Chris??
Treffen immer noch auf dem Parkplatz von Netto??
Werde mal versuchen nächste woche wieder dabei zu sein!!


----------



## Destino (18. November 2014)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Destino, wer steckt dahinter, Yannick oder doch Chris??
> Treffen immer noch auf dem Parkplatz von Netto??
> Werde mal versuchen nächste woche wieder dabei zu sein!!



Ei natürlich ich, da Chris,,,,,,,,,, Treffen eigentlich beim Jannik vor der Tür.... Weisst ja wo du uns findest!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (18. November 2014)

Marc wenn du Dienstag dort hin fährst melde dich mal bei mir.


----------



## Destino (21. November 2014)

Sonntag morgen Rissenthal (DH-Enduro)......wer Bock hat,,,,,, Wegbeschreibung per PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (21. November 2014)

wie wärs mit ne schöne Enduro-Tour an der Saarschleife, Start um 10 Uhr in Saarhölzbach am Brunnen!!! Ca 35 km 1000 Höhmes und vieeeelllll Trail und Technik, und 1x Dicke Eier abfahrt!!!


----------



## Destino (22. November 2014)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ne schöne Enduro-Tour an der Saarschleife, Start um 10 Uhr in Saarhölzbach am Brunnen!!! Ca 35 km 1000 Höhmes und vieeeelllll Trail und Technik, und 1x Dicke Eier abfahrt!!!



Hey Marc, fahrt ihr die Tour jeden Sonntag... dann wäre ich evtl. nächste Woche dabei


----------



## bikextrem1964 (22. November 2014)

Wir sehen uns am kommenden Di. in WSK, können uns mal drüber unterhalten...!!!!


----------



## Blechnuss (22. November 2014)

Servus,

Wie lange geht eure standard Tour Dienstags?
Ich bin immer knapp 2 stunden unterwegs....("neues" Bike ist etwas schwerer geworden :-D)

Hab die Woche aber keinen von euch auf dem Trail in WSK gesehen ....


----------



## Destino (23. November 2014)

Also wir waren da,,,,,Wie jeden dienstag........Tourdauer zwischen 1,5 und 2,5 h, je nach wetter und laune
Achtung nächste Woche starten wir bereits um 18.30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikextrem1964 (23. November 2014)

I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (23. November 2014)

1830 ist doof komme aus Dillingen und wollte noch 1. Pers. In Noppen abholen, und Kollege kann auch erst um 19 Uhr. Dann wären  es3 weniger....schade!!!!!!


----------



## Destino (24. November 2014)

fahren diesen Dienstag ne halbe Stunde Früher, ist aber eine Ausnahme, sorry....


----------



## Dämon__ (24. November 2014)

Marc, dann eben nächste Woche, passt mir eh besser...


----------



## Blechnuss (24. November 2014)

habt ihr einen Festen stecken verlauf?
könntest mal eine Karte hochladen?


----------



## Destino (24. November 2014)

Ja wir fahren eine feste Tour, ja nach Wetterlage wird ergänzt oder abgekürzt... Karte habe ich leider nicht


----------



## bikextrem1964 (24. November 2014)

schaaaaadeeeeee, aber gut versuchen wirs nächste woche!!!!


----------



## Blechnuss (24. November 2014)

ich bzw wir sind immer auf der kleinen Runde Unterwegs...


----------



## Destino (25. November 2014)

Hey Blechnuss,
also unsere Tour geht ganz hoch , noch am Tierpark vorbei und dann auf der anderen Seite runter....
wie gesagt, heute 18.30 am Norma...... Sag kurz Bescheid, dann komm ich dich abholen


----------



## Blechnuss (25. November 2014)

von ganz oben bin ich erst 1 - 2mal gefahren...also den weg hab ich wenig bis garnicht im kopf .
dann werd ich mal schauen ob ich nächsten Dienstag am start sein kann.
Heute geht nicht.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (27. November 2014)

So jetzt aber....Dienstag 02-12 wieder um 19.Uhr am start????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destino (27. November 2014)

klar...........


----------



## Blechnuss (27. November 2014)

ich versuch dann mal mein Glück auch mal das ich es Zeitlich auf die Reihe bekomme.

Hoffe nur das ich euch nicht zu sehr Hinterher Hinke beim hochpedalem... :-D


----------



## Destino (27. November 2014)

wir lassen niemanden zurück........
Spass beiseite. Ist kein Problem, wir fahren in der Gruppe los und jeder puscht den anderen.......


----------



## bikextrem1964 (27. November 2014)

....und wenn nötig wird mit schläge oder peitschenhiebe nachgeholfen!!!!!


----------



## Blechnuss (28. November 2014)

jaaaa sehr Motivierend


----------



## bikextrem1964 (28. November 2014)

Heee Blechnuss,, keine panik...... freuen uns immer über jeder mitfahrer, könner oder Anfänger, scheiss egal, WIR sind zum biken draussen!!!

sehen uns dienstag!!


----------



## Destino (28. November 2014)

Hey Blechnuss,,,,
lass dich ruhig blicken. Hatten letzte Woche auch noch jemand neues dabei. je größer die Gruppe, desto besser......


----------



## Destino (3. Dezember 2014)

Hey Jungs,,,,
war ne schöne Tour gestern.
Bis nächste Woche


----------



## Blechnuss (3. Dezember 2014)

Es lohnt sich auf alle fälle macht richtig Laune und angenheme Truppe 

Der nächste Dienstag ist schon geplant....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (9. Dezember 2014)

was geht heut abend???


----------



## Destino (9. Dezember 2014)

na wie immer...... 19.00 Uhr


----------



## bikextrem1964 (9. Dezember 2014)

okay, evt mit 2 mann am start!!


----------



## Destino (9. Dezember 2014)

sau gudd!!!!


----------



## Blechnuss (9. Dezember 2014)

heute leider nicht meine Bremse ist nicht einsatzbereit.....

Dienstag nächste woche steht aber schon im Kalender


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Dezember 2014)

Coole Runde, bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destino (10. Dezember 2014)

das Jahr hat doch noch 2 Wochen


----------



## Destino (10. Dezember 2014)

immer wieder Dienstags und nun auch immer wieder Sonntags.....

Geplant ist jeden Sonntag 09.00 Uhr ne neue Tour der Hochwälder Ballermänner....
Sind noch heftig am diskutieren wohin diesen Sonntag....


----------



## Destino (10. Dezember 2014)

gut , es wird am Sonntag 09.00 Uhr
Weg des Wassers , Treffpunkt an der Hallo in Büschfeld


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Dezember 2014)

09.00 Uhr? seid ihr IRRE, vor 10.00 geht gar nix...


----------



## Destino (14. Dezember 2014)

War sehr matschig heut, aber hab bei dem Weg des Wassers nicht anderes erwartet


----------



## Blechnuss (14. Dezember 2014)

das ist wohl im Vorfeld klar gewesen oder?? :-D

War heute Schaumberg Hometrail ebenfalls brutal klitschige Angelegenheit...


----------



## Destino (16. Dezember 2014)

Heute jemand am Start???


----------



## Blechnuss (16. Dezember 2014)

ich wäre da


----------



## Destino (16. Dezember 2014)

gudd 19.00 Uhr


----------



## Blechnuss (16. Dezember 2014)

bin um 19:00 dann beim Norma /Netto keine Ahnung auf dem Parkplatz..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destino (16. Dezember 2014)

alles klar, ich komm dahin, werden wohl heute krankheitsbedingt etwas ausgedünnt sein


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Dezember 2014)

Erscht nächscht Johr, frohes Fest und gudden Rutsch


----------



## fabeltierkater (20. Dezember 2014)

Moin, fahrt ihr morgen ne Tour?


----------



## Destino (21. Dezember 2014)

Hey, die anderen fahren heute ne Tour, ansonsten wie immer Dienstag 19.00 uhe


----------



## Destino (31. Dezember 2014)

So Jungs, vorab schonmal einen gudden Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ride on
Bis nächsten Dienstag


----------



## Blechnuss (31. Dezember 2014)

Destino schrieb:


> So Jungs, vorab schonmal einen gudden Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
> Ride on
> Bis nächsten Dienstag



Danke und ebenfalls...bis Dienstag


----------



## Destino (6. Januar 2015)

neues Jahr, neues Glück.
Heut wird wieder geballert. 19.00 Uhr wie immer
Ride on


----------



## bikextrem1964 (6. Januar 2015)

mach maaa balla balla...leider ohne mich, aber bemühe mich für nächste woche!!! Und wer mag der kann ich auch gern mal eine schreddertour im lückner anbieten!!!


----------



## Destino (6. Januar 2015)

da wäre ich dabei, wann????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destino (6. Januar 2015)

Jannik bestimmt auch, der wollte auch schon immer mal die Lückner Trails shredden


----------



## Blechnuss (6. Januar 2015)

Lücken gibts paar geile Trails wär ich auch dabei ;-)


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich bis nächste Woche die Säuche los bin, wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (7. Januar 2015)

Naja, da ja der Dienstag schon mal genutzt wird.....könnte ich mir vorstellen Tag und Uhrzeit zu lassen, nur das Shredd Gebiet zu ändern. Treffpunkt Marienstr. 20 in Niederlosheim, also bei mir am Studio!!! Geht ja direkt bei mir vor der Haustür schon los mit nette Sachen!!!


----------



## bikextrem1964 (7. Januar 2015)

achsoo dann sorge ich natürlich auch fürs Bierchen, und Bike wasch!!


----------



## Destino (8. Januar 2015)

muss ich mal klären, hört sich doch gudd an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destino (8. Januar 2015)

die Jungs wollen Dienstags bei WSK bleiben. Wie siehts denn Sonntags aus???


----------



## bikextrem1964 (8. Januar 2015)

geht bei mir erst am 25-01!!! Wann wollt ihr denn Starten??


----------



## Destino (8. Januar 2015)

Sonntags  geh ich immer frühstmöglich biken. Zwischen 09.00 und 10.00 Uhr


----------



## bikextrem1964 (8. Januar 2015)

jo...unser zeit!!! Passt. Dann würde ich doch den 25sten vorschlagen!!


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. Januar 2015)

Moinsen...heut um  19 Uhr???


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Januar 2015)

Nach über 4 Wochen Abstinenz habe ich über Mittag die Sonne genossen. Ich komme eh keinem hinter her


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. Januar 2015)

kommst du doch so oder so nicht.....!!!!


----------



## Destino (13. Januar 2015)

jo 19.00 Uhr, wie immer


----------



## Destino (13. Januar 2015)

bin heut leider net dabei, muss auf b-day, aber Jannik fährt auf jeden Fall


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Januar 2015)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> kommst du doch so oder so nicht.....!!!!


*Rauf* stimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (14. Januar 2015)

ganz schön nass war es, aber doch irgendwie ne geile Runde!!! 
Bis nächstes mal.


----------



## Destino (20. Januar 2015)

so, 19.00 Uhr wie immer.
Gleiche Stelle,gleiche Welle


----------



## Destino (23. November 2015)

ruhig hier geworden


----------



## Destino (23. November 2015)

so, passend zum neuen Titel, Foto der gestrigen Sonntags-Tour auf dem neuen Trail..... Erster Schnee im Hochwald


----------



## Blechnuss (23. November 2015)

Jaaa morgen Abend ist es wieder soweit 

Akku auch voll geladen?


----------



## Destino (23. November 2015)

im  Moment geht's leider nur Sonntags bei mir
Aber auf 2016 geht's wieder ab.
Aber der neue Trail lohnt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Destino (28. November 2015)

Hey Männers,
morgen 10.00 Uhr in Weiskirchen am netto, ca. 3 h ballern auf der neuen Tour.
Wer da ist ist da.....
See ya


----------



## Destino (29. November 2015)

leider abgesagt wegen "ist nicht".......


----------



## Destino (30. November 2015)

Slicky Wicky Drecksau Tour

1. Advent im Hochwald........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destino (21. Dezember 2015)

Hey Ho,
Dienstag 19:00 Uhr vorletzte Tour für dieses Jahr......
Akku geladen, kann los gehen......


----------



## bikextrem1964 (21. Dezember 2015)

muss leider Arbeiten!!!! Aber nächste Woche könnte gehen!!


----------



## Destino (21. Dezember 2015)

alles klar, war gestern Abend noch kurz im Lückner unterwegs, da könnten wir auch mal wieder eine Tour drehen


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Januar 2016)

Wäre mal wieder Zeit mit euch eine Runde zu drehen, jemand Bock Sonntag Morgen im Lückner eine Schnee-Tour zu machen?
10.00Uhr wäre Abfahrt. Treff bei mir.
War Heute schon mal testen.


----------



## Destino (15. Januar 2016)

also ich klär das mal noch ab, aber auf Schneetour hätte ich so richtig Bock


----------



## bikextrem1964 (15. Januar 2016)

Bock schon......nur leider keine Zeit. 
Muss ca 100 Leuten mit Frühstück versorgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (15. Januar 2016)

Zum Frühstück kommen wir dann später vorbei  
Dann streng dich mal an


----------



## Ochiba63 (15. Januar 2016)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Wäre mal wieder Zeit mit euch eine Runde zu drehen, jemand Bock Sonntag Morgen im Lückner eine Schnee-Tour zu machen?
> 10.00Uhr wäre Abfahrt. Treff bei mir.
> War Heute schon mal testen.


da ist noch nicht viel schnee


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Januar 2016)

Wenn es viel mehr wird, ist auch kaum noch vorwärts zu kommen.


----------



## Ochiba63 (15. Januar 2016)

bei mir sind es schon min 10cm


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2016)

Mangels Interesse, verschieb auf einen anderen Termin, geh dann gleich eine Runde machen


----------



## Destino (19. Januar 2016)

heute 19:00 Uhr am Netto in Weiskirchen.
Bei schönstem knackig kaltem Winterwetter


----------



## Destino (20. Januar 2016)

kalt war es, Bremsen und Schaltwerk eingefroren , aber schön war es auch.
Winter Wonder Land


----------



## Destino (2. Februar 2016)

so , heute geht's wieder rund...... Gratis Dusche inclusive


----------



## Destino (16. Februar 2016)

Hey Ho, lets go
Heute meint das Wetter es gut mit uns, also wie immer 19.00 Uhr......

Bock auf Ballern


----------



## bikextrem1964 (16. Februar 2016)

bin dann "leider" schon auf'm weg in den Urlaub!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destino (16. Februar 2016)

schon wieder???????
Na dann viel Spass


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Februar 2016)

Aber echt, bei dem Wetter war ich schon Heute Mittag.


----------



## Destino (15. März 2016)

Dienstagstour heute im Lückner
Treffpunkt 19.00 Uhr in Niederlosheim bei Marc
Ride on


----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Destino (15. März 2016)

top


----------



## Destino (16. März 2016)

Danke Christian und Marc für die "Führung" durch den Lückner.
War eine geile Tour


----------



## bikextrem1964 (16. März 2016)

THX!!!


----------



## bikextrem1964 (21. März 2016)

Oster Wochenende....... Freitag, Sonntag, Montag geht nix bei mir,......aber Samstag wäre ein schöner Tag um die Trails an der Saarschleife unter die Stollen zu nehmen!!!!
Wer ist dabei????


----------



## Dämon__ (21. März 2016)

Eich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destino (21. März 2016)

muss mich leider drum kümmern dass wir im Winter warm haben... Aber morgen bin ich am Start


----------



## Dämon__ (21. März 2016)

Winter ist vorbei


----------



## bikextrem1964 (22. März 2016)

Info; Samstag 26-03-2016 Start 11.00 Uhr am Brunnen in Saarhölzbach. Ca. 30-35 Km und ...??? HM Ende ca 14 Uhr am Brunnen!!
Wer weniger KM fahren möchte...Kann auch in Mettlach einsteigen, ca 11.30 an der Kirche!!!!!

Greetz M.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (1. April 2016)

Sonntag Felsenweg!! Start 10.30 N.losheim!!


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2016)

Mach dir keine Schrammen ins Rad


----------



## Destino (11. April 2016)

<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='https://www.strava.com/activities/5...2f370055ca56600d667d9565ad04555648'></iframe>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destino (11. April 2016)

ein würdiger Abschluss mit ca. 40 Mann aus ganz Deutschland..... Der Hochwald brennt


----------



## Destino (19. April 2016)

Heute 19:00 Uhr. wie immer am Netto
... nachdem der Greenwood Trail wieder zum leben erwacht ist wird es nun Zeit den Drunken Snake Trail aus dem Winterschlaf zu holen
Ride on


----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2016)

Mach mal den oberen Teil vom Wildpark frei, den siehst du kaum, sieht so aus als würde da kaum einer fahren.


----------



## Destino (19. April 2016)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Mach mal den oberen Teil vom Wildpark frei, den siehst du kaum, sieht so aus als würde da kaum einer fahren.




selbst ist der Mann....


----------



## Destino (19. April 2016)

Drunken Snake wurde auch die ganze Zeit nicht gefahren


Fürs Event letzten Sonntag wurde der Greenwood und der MoRo Trail fit gemacht.
Drunken Snake muss noch wieder belebt werden.........


----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2016)

Wir sind alle gefahren, stellenweise sehr glatt.
Heute Mittag mal Vauban Steig und die Trails in Berus gerockt. Auch dort war es noch recht feucht.


----------



## Destino (26. April 2016)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Wir sind alle gefahren, stellenweise sehr glatt.
> Heute Mittag mal Vauban Steig und die Trails in Berus gerockt. Auch dort war es noch recht feucht.



Drunken Snake oben neu unten wieder fit.....Und man munkelt es liegt Schnee im Hochwald..... Also wie immer, heute 19:00 Uhr


----------



## Dämon__ (26. April 2016)

Ehrlich, auf die Scheisse hab ich kein Bock mehr, letzte Woche noch kurz, kurz und jetzt schon wieder Winter.
Da bleib ich lieber auf der Couch und warte bis es wieder warm wird.
Soll ja nächste Woche besser werden...


----------



## Destino (31. Mai 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/05/31/trailcheck-saarlaender-hochwald-und-moselgebiet-mehring/



sehr geil


----------



## Destino (31. Mai 2016)

Ich bin leider aufgrund eines fehlenden fahrbaren Untersatzes heute nicht am Start . Wird wohl auf DH ballern oder Trail-Run hinaus laufen....
Euch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabeltierkater (5. August 2016)

Hi, existiert die Dienstagsrunde noch, oder hat jemand in den nächsten zwei Wochen mal Zeit und Lust, mir ein paar schöne Trails hier in der Nähe zu zeigen?


----------



## Dämon__ (6. August 2016)

13:30 treffen sich Heute welche am Tierpark, bin leider nicht dabei, muss in der Toskana Urlauben


----------



## fabeltierkater (6. August 2016)

Hat bei mir leider nicht gepasst, wann ist das nächste Treffen?


----------



## Destino (8. August 2016)

Hallo,
Dienstagsrunde existiert noch. Treffpunkt Dienstags 19:00 Uhr am netto. Ob diese Woche wer dabei ist, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen, da die meisten in Urlaub oder verhindert sind. Ich schreibe morgen wieder
Gruß Chris


----------



## bikextrem1964 (8. August 2016)

Bin am start, evt. mit Marcello!!!


----------



## Destino (9. August 2016)

@fabeltierkater
Heute Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr am netto in Weiskirchen


----------



## fabeltierkater (9. August 2016)

Top, werde da sein


----------



## Ochiba63 (10. März 2017)

Wie sehen die trails zur Zeit in WSK aus,vermute mal ordentlich naß? Ich wollte Morgen Mal hin und mein neues Bike dort testen.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. März 2017)

Letze Woche am Sa. war alles super, wird wohl diese Woche etwas feuchter, sollte aber gehen bis auf wenige Stellen. Wir fahren Morgen etwas Felsenweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (10. März 2017)

Alle Trails kenne ich nicht.
Felsenweg sind mir zuviele Steine


----------



## Ochiba63 (26. August 2017)

Wer in WSK den Modeltrail fährt sollte aufpassen, der Forst hat ganz am Ende mit Seil und Trassierband abgesperrt. Die sind dort am Rücken.


----------



## warden66 (3. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu im Saarland und wohne in St. Ingbert.
Ich bin auf die Trails in und um WSK aufmerksam geworden bei einen Campingurlaub.
Gibt es die Dienstagsrunde noch?
LG
Markus


----------



## bikextrem1964 (4. Januar 2018)

Hoi Markus, 

Jop, die Runde gibt es immer noch, Start 19 Uhr Netto Parkplatz in Wsk
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ne...79ea5e8dad928277!8m2!3d49.5549901!4d6.8174002
Greeetz Marc


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Januar 2018)

Stell dich aber auf ein paar Bekloppte ein.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (4. Januar 2018)

Jo....Ballermänner eben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tsh85 (14. Januar 2018)

So... ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass hier die überkrassen MTB'ler, die mit ihren überkrassen pro Vollhelmen hier am Kurpark/Holzbachteich in WSK, den Molle machen auch mitlesen. Ihr braucht euch bei eurem Verhalten nicht wundern wenn es demnächst mal richtig Stress gibt.

Viele Grüße, ein Anwohner.


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Januar 2018)

Darf man erfahren was los war? 
Direkt am Kurpark?


----------



## bikextrem1964 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube der hat die falsche Gruppe erwischt....kenne keinen bei uns mit einen "pro Vollhelm"??. Aber der gute mann kann gern mal erzählen was ihm so stört!!!
Grüße Marc.


----------



## atlas (19. Januar 2018)

Wir sind (was mancher vergißt...)auch Menschen,die da im Wald radeln.Will sagen,mit uns kann man gesittet reden.Und die meisten hier haben ein vernüftiges Maß an Verantwortung.
Wir wollen ein friedliches Miteinander und keinen Ärger.Sollten sich diverse "Hitzköpfe"mal daneben benommen haben,findet man hier im Forum doch das eine oder andere offene Ohr.Wir sprechen ,schon aus Eigeninterresse,solche Leute schon an und bitten um wohlfeiles Verhalten.

Aber wie sagt schon der Volksmund: " Der Ton macht die Musik....."

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Destino (2. Februar 2018)

tsh85 schrieb:


> So... ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass hier die überkrassen MTB'ler, die mit ihren überkrassen pro Vollhelmen hier am Kurpark/Holzbachteich in WSK, den Molle machen auch mitlesen. Ihr braucht euch bei eurem Verhalten nicht wundern wenn es demnächst mal richtig Stress gibt.
> 
> Viele Grüße, ein Anwohner.



Sehr geehrter Anwohner,
unsere Gruppe von Bikern geht gesittet mit unserer Natur und unseren Mitmenschen um. Wir machen diese Dienstags Tour nun im 7. ten Jahr, waren teilweise bis zu 20 Mann und noch nie gab es eine Beschwerde, da wir wissen wie wir uns zu verhalten haben und wir schätzen unsere Umwelt. Sollten ein paar vorpubertäre Kids mit Ihrem Verhalten auch uns in Verruf gebracht haben tut mir dies persönlich leid.
Aber man sollte doch schon einmal kurz nachdenken, bevor man sowas schreibt.
LG


----------



## migges (8. April 2019)

Hmm über ein Jahr kein eintrag mehr,seid ihr hier noch Aktiv oder Liest hier noch jemand mit?


----------



## Destino (9. April 2019)

Hallo Migges, 
Durch Zufall gerade gesehen. 
Wie es ihm der heutigen Zeit so ist, wird das meiste über Whatsapp  geregelt.
Aber die Dienstags Tour ist immer noch dienstags um 19.00 Uhr. 
Du bist gern gesehen
Mfg


----------



## migges (10. April 2019)

Hallo Destino.Schön das du hier Reingeschaut hast,und Danke für die Antwort.
Ich werde demnächst(Mai oder Juni) für ein Paar Wochen in der Hochwald Klinik Residieren,und würde mein Bike mitnehmen.
Wenn es zeitlich Passt würd ich auch gerne mal mit euch auf Tour gehen.
Zu mir: bin 59 aber noch rech gut in Schuss und Erträglich.Würde mich Freuen wenns mal Klappt.

Mfg migges


----------



## Destino (10. April 2019)

Genre wilkommen..... und wenn du in der nochmals Klinik bist.... dr. Schlickel ist selbst leidenschaftlicher biker und kennt jeden Traum dort


----------



## migges (13. April 2019)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2019)

migges schrieb:


> Hallo Destino.Schön das du hier Reingeschaut hast,und Danke für die Antwort.
> Ich werde demnächst(Mai oder Juni) für ein Paar Wochen in der Hochwald Klinik Residieren,und würde mein Bike mitnehmen.
> Wenn es zeitlich Passt würd ich auch gerne mal mit euch auf Tour gehen.
> Zu mir: bin 59 aber noch rech gut in Schuss und Erträglich.Würde mich Freuen wenns mal Klappt.
> ...


Wenn du über den Tag mal fahren willst, einfach über PN melden.


----------



## migges (21. April 2019)

Guten Morgen.Ich werde wohl ab 3.6 da sein,und muss erst mal Schauen wie mein Program aussieht,ob da was über den Tag geht?
Werde aber mal Di.am Netto vorbeischauen.
Schöne Ostern noch.LG migges


----------

